# What size C50 would I ride?



## chiho (Jun 27, 2004)

HI. I need a little-help sizing-wise. I am interested in purchasing a 2004 C50 HP. The bike would be used as a ride every-day bike (I am building up an aluminum rig for racing). Typical riding is 200-300 miles per week, sometimes solo, sometimes in a group, with typical average speeds 20-24mph. Lots of climbing is usually involved, and the roads around here are pretty crappy, with lots of chip-seal.

My inseam (measured to pelvic bone while standing flat) is 32.8 inches (BB to saddle height is 74.8 inches). I am 5 foot 9 (pretty long legs). I am currently riding a bike with a 54.5cm top tube, 73.9 STA, 110 stem, 84mm reach bars, and 8.75cm of drop from saddle to bar. 

I think I read somewhere that Colnago's are to be fit small. It sure seems that way, looking at pro's bikes at least (they all are running long stems on a small frame). It makes sense, as the handling is pretty slack, and a smaller wheelbase seems like it would overcome that somewhat and balance out the handling (I once rode a 56cm CT1 for a couple of months and it felt sluggish and slow, but it could have been the bike, not the size). 

Any ideas?


----------



## elviento (Mar 24, 2002)

If size 56 handles slow you probably need a larger size to handle quicker but 57+ for a 5'9" rider seems just too big.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

chiho said:


> HI. I need a little-help sizing-wise. I am interested in purchasing a 2004 C50 HP. The bike would be used as a ride every-day bike (I am building up an aluminum rig for racing). Typical riding is 200-300 miles per week, sometimes solo, sometimes in a group, with typical average speeds 20-24mph. Lots of climbing is usually involved, and the roads around here are pretty crappy, with lots of chip-seal.
> 
> My inseam (measured to pelvic bone while standing flat) is 32.8 inches (BB to saddle height is 74.8 inches). I am 5 foot 9 (pretty long legs). I am currently riding a bike with a 54.5cm top tube, 73.9 STA, 110 stem, 84mm reach bars, and 8.75cm of drop from saddle to bar.
> 
> ...


Dude...you're talking about laying down that kind of coin for a bike and you want us to tell you what size to get? Go get a professional fit done.


----------

